# fill plug on a 14 bolt rear



## xlr8 (Dec 22, 2001)

Does any one have a 14 bolt rear ? If so can you tell me the location of the fill plug . I have only found one plug which is located on the side of diff. near the drive shaft , seems to me that this level would not be enough as it is at 1/2 the pinion shaft. Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## PDQ Pete (Dec 22, 2002)

Thats the fill plug I think it takes a 3/8s rachet


----------



## xlr8 (Dec 22, 2001)

Thanks Pete, 
I thought it must be. Where do you drain from, the cover?


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Should be on the passenger side, mid height. Takes a 3/8" square, so a ratchet with extention is used.

I recommend a few strikes with a hammer first to loosen it, then use a breaker bar to crack it loose, then follow up with the ratchet.


----------



## xlr8 (Dec 22, 2001)

I got the old plug out with vice grips and filled it with 80-90, and replaced the plug with a new one. This did not stop the noise it was making however. Now I'm thinking it could be the axle bearing's . I don't know whether the bearing is in the tube or if it is pressed on the axle itself . Does anybody have this truck and done this ?


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

xlr8 said:


> I got the old plug out with vice grips and filled it with 80-90, and replaced the plug with a new one. This did not stop the noise it was making however. Now I'm thinking it could be the axle bearing's . I don't know whether the bearing is in the tube or if it is pressed on the axle itself . Does anybody have this truck and done this ?


You must first determine which part of the axle the noise is coming from. Axle bearings, carrier bearings or pinion bearings. If it is axle bearings the replacement is fairly straight forward. If it is carrier bearings or pinion bearings, unless you have the correct setup tools and experience  , it is probably a job better left to a professional repair shop. What type of noise, when does it occur, corners, decel, accel,or what? Put the truck in the air, using jack stands, use a stethoscope and try to determine were the noise is coming from.


----------



## xlr8 (Dec 22, 2001)

JMR,
I have had the truck in the air and it almost sounds like part of the brakes fell off and are just grinding themselves up, although thats not it. I did not use a stethoscope though. It seems to make this noise all the time ,and can be pretty annoying to me never mind the people whose yard I am in at 2 am. Does this sound like an axle bearing? If it is can I still plow a dozen drives before I fix it?


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

If it is that bad you need to fix it NOW. All those metal fillings floating around will destroy anything else in the rear diff they come in contact with. My advise stop driving it, figure out whats wrong with it and fix it NOW.


----------



## SteveB(wi) (Dec 27, 2004)

*14 bolt "Bible"*

Here is a link to more than the average guy will ever want to know about 14 bolt rears. Military manuals are pretty good.

http://www.pirate4x4.com/tech/billavista/14b_bible/index.html


----------



## xlr8 (Dec 22, 2001)

Thanks for all the help . I Have fixed it , it was the axle bearings after all . The inside of the tube had so much junk(rust) in it that no oil was reaching one of the bearings , Had to heat the crap out of the tube in order to get the old bearings out but the install was very easy. Got the truck back together on Friday night then went plowing for 13 hours on Saturday and Sunday, no noise. This is a semi floater any links to a page like that ?


----------



## SteveB(wi) (Dec 27, 2004)

Here try this. The I believe semifloater is the M1009 axle starts about page 640.

http://www.pirate4x4.com/tech/billa...ort maint manual for GM blazer and pickup.pdf


----------

